# Newbie looking for beehive box kit DIY



## JoyceCT (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello. Complete newbie here but I did get a veil for Xmas  I have searched the internet for hours looking for someone that sells beehive box kits. I do not want blueprint plans since I don't have the tools to do carpentry work. I am very good with a screw driver, hammer, and am mechanically inclined. What I want is to buy a kit that contains the boards, screws, etc that would be shipped to me. I would do the assembly. I've only found blue prints on the internet or complete boxes for sale. Where can I buy a kit to assemble? Thanks in advance. Joyce from CT


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

I get all my boxes from Dadant. they will ship if there is not a local store. Bushy Mountain also will ship free on orders over a certain amount. 

These kits will be precut and include hardware. Just assemble.

Checking the BS classified or local Craigslist might help too.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

They are called un-assembled hive boxes. Brushy mountain, Mann Lake or any other bee supplier carries them.


----------



## phyber (Apr 14, 2015)

dsegrest said:


> They are called un-assembled hive boxes. Brushy mountain, Mann Lake or any other bee supplier carries them.


And if you're willing to pay more, you can order assembled and painted boxes too.


----------



## CopperBee (Jun 4, 2014)

Mann Lake also has free shipping for their kits as long as you are over $100.00, which I usually find a little more cost effective.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Another vote for Mann Lake. I get all my boxes and frames from them. They sell everything you need, nails, foundation, etc. Fun to put together. Like you, I love putting together the woodenware, it's a very enjoyable part of beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joyce!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! I've ordered from all of the above mentioned manufactures, all are excellant.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

JoyceCT said:


> What I want is to buy a kit that contains the boards, screws, etc that would be shipped to me. I would do the assembly.


Hi JoyceCT, Welcome!

Brushy Mountain has a Pennsylvania location which will help to keep your shipping costs down.

I would suggest that you buy all 8-frame medium boxes. There are lots of decisions to be made concerning equipment.

Do you have bees ordered?


----------



## JoyceCT (Apr 22, 2015)

No. I'm trying to get my ducks in a row for this hobby. There is so much to learn & so much to buy. To complicate matters, I maybe moving, so I just might wait until after the move. I tried to make it to a local bee association meeting this past winter, but due to a snow storm didn't make it.


----------

